# Cat suddenly aggressive towards one person in particular



## Haloe (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi! I found my cat in my backyard abandoned by her stray mother. She was very young-- still had blue eyes, could barely walk. She was all alone, so it was definitely an abandonment.

Anyways, she's almost a year old now, still has claws and was spayed a few months ago. Before getting spayed, she was very loving- especially towards my dad (though that could just be the 'in heat' thing talking).

But now, a few months after the operation, she suddenly became very aggressive towards my dad. ONLY my dad. She's perfectly fine and loving around everyone else but him! Every time he goes near her, wanting to pet her like he used to, she starts hissing and swatting at him.

He says she's fine in the mornings, he can pet her without any problems. But later in the afternoon she starts getting aggressive toward him again. It's weird, because she stares at him and follows him around the house, but she won't let him go near her.

My dad is considering getting her declawed because she makes him bleed when she swats at him. I'd really rather not do that. She's an indoor cat, but still. So I'd like to get to the bottom of this weird behavior! Could anyone help me figure out why she acts like this and what my dad can do to make her like him again?


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Please don't declaw! It's an incredibly painful procedure for the cat (which is why it is actually illegal here in the uk). Have you tried trimming her claws? When she does scratch then it won't fully break the skin.

Can't help with the rest of your problem, sorry.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How about your dad doesn't use his hands to play with her and avoids her when she is giving warning signs?

And how about a vet check, in the afternoon, in case she has a medical problem? With your dad present.

Thankfully here in the UK routine declawing is illegal - it can only be done on medical grounds.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Declawing won't cure her aggression - she is angry for a reason and making her feet hurt will only make her worse - there is evidence that cats experience phantom limb pain in the amputation sites and this can make them more aggressive. If she has no claws she will bite instead. 

Sudden aggression is often a sign of illness. A vets visit is in order and then your dad needs to be sympathetic and know when the cat wants to be left alone. Not all cats are people cat all of the time. If mornings are her people time then he needs to respect that and leave her alone in the afternoon.

Declawing is banned here and quite rightly so. It is a barbaric solution to a human made problem.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Declawing NO ,please try anything else, but not that, as suggested, vet check first maybe a medical problem


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with all the previous posters. De-clawing your cat would be a terrible and disastrous route to take, and would inevitably lead to the cat developing different behavioural problems, such as mentioned by Spid, e.g. biting, which can be far more painful and damaging to the human skin than a few scratches, believe me. 

You cat has every right to express her feelings in the best way she knows how. She obviously tried to signal to your dad nicely in the past that she does not want to be petted or stroked in the afternoons, but evidently he ignored her wishes, and continued to invade her space when all she wanted was to be left alone. So she had to take to swatting at him to get her message across more clearly.

As to why she now prefers to be left alone at certain times, it could possibly be there is a health issue, which needs to be excluded. Or as others have mentioned, or it could simply be now she is maturing into an adult she is becoming more self-contained and emotionally independent, less needy than a kitten. This is how her character is developing and the changes in her must be treated with the utmost respect. 

It is quite likely the constant affection and emotional neediness she expressed to your dad before she was spayed was tied in with her hormones, and her being "in heat". As you say, this is bound to have changed considerably as a result of her spay. Cats do not normally do slavish devotion. If that is what is required from a pet, then better get a dog.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Maybe your dad's behaviour changes during the day, or his scent....
There is something about him she seems to resent, or is afraid of. When he pets her in the morning, is he still barefoot, and maybe in his dressing gown? It may be his clothes and shoes that scare her... He may have come in unexpectedly one day and spooked her, and she may have kept associating him in a certain context with the scare she had.

My tom Romeo tends to be scared of hubby, especially if he can see his entire body. When hubby is in bed, covered with a duvet, Romeo is fine with him, and when he is sitting in his chair, too. But when hubby is walking around, Romeo will flee at the slightest provocation. A cough, a sudden move, and he will run.
He does this mostly with men, but occasionally, he will run from me, too.
So some movements and sounds, and men in general, scare him, and we don't know why. We can only assume some man making some particular sound or move has given him the heebyjeebies some time in the past.

In the case of your girl, there is another possibility.
It may be that your kitten, being far too young to be on her own, found a desperately needed 'mother' in your dad. Now that she has grown up, she wants to be independent of 'mother' and resents 'mother' still treating her like a kitten.

In genuine mother/daughter situations, some live happily ever after, but some mother and daughter pairs just stop getting on and claim their own space as the kitten grows up.

I take it you live in the USA.
Maybe you could contact Jackson Galaxy, the cat daddy. He is a cat whisperer, a feline behaviourist, and if he cannot get to the bottom of this, no-one can. Just watch his TV show My Cat From Hell, and you will see there are cases far worse than your girl, which he managed to bring to a happy conclusion.
His secret?
He looks at the situation from a cat's point of view, he can really think like a cat.


----------



## Haloe (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah, I reeeeally don't wanna get her declawed. :/ But if she doesn't start behaving my dad is going to do it besides my protests.

Last night she was a bit more aggressive towards more people than usual, but I think it could be that there was a lot of people over, and an extra hyper dog. Every time someone would go near her she'd hiss and scratch. She never used to do that; but like I said, I think it was the amount of people and noise that was going on.

I don't have the money for a vet right now, but when I do, I'll keep you guys updated. Also, if I don't have the money for a vet, I don't have money for a cat whisperer haha

As for the not wanting to be pet at a certain time, it's only my dad that she acts that way around. Everyone else and I can pick her up and pet her and stuff like that any time we want. 

Also, I don't think it's a mother/daughter 'leaving the nest' kind of situation. She considers me her mother from what I can tell (She'll only jump up and sleep next to me, I'm the one who feeds her, she comes to my bed when it's bed time, etc). I joke around calling my dad her ex boyfriend, because when she was in heat, she would give only him mating signals. 

My dad, in the mornings, is usually in the same clothes pajamas he wore the night before. You mentioned his smell could change over the day- Well, he showers in the mornings and then goes to work at his medical facility. Could it be the whole 'medical' smell she's not liking? Because it reminds her of the vet? I'm not sure though, because he sometimes will take another shower in the afternoon if he does yard work or whatever when he gets off work. But she still acts violently.

I think I might be coming into some money on thursday, so if it's enough for a vet trip I'll let you guys know what they say.

Thanks for all the help! And if you have any other insights to share, please do.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Your dad works at a medical facility then he had better read this - http://www.declawing.com/



what you need to know said:


> Declawing is actually an amputation of the last joint of your cat's "toes". When you envision that, it becomes clear why declawing is not a humane act. It is a painful surgery, with a painful recovery period. And remember that during the time of recuperation from the surgery your cat would still have to use its feet to walk, jump, and scratch in its litter box regardless of the pain it is experiencing. Wheelchairs and bedpans are not an option for a cat.


Declawing is sickening


----------



## Haloe (Aug 2, 2013)

I've told that to my dad before, but he doesn't care. He wants to stop getting scratched to where it draws blood. I've recommended to him that we just get her nails capped instead, but I don't think he likes that idea.


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Haloe said:


> I've told that to my dad before, but he doesn't care. He wants to stop getting scratched to where it draws blood. I've recommended to him that we just get her nails capped instead, but I don't think he likes that idea.


Can you not just clip her claws?

I was a bit nervous about doing McNulty's at first but it is easy. I just use a human nail clipper like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Manicare-To...sr_1_5?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1375554389&sr=1-5


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't your dad just keep away from the cat? I am assuming she is not chasing him to attack or launching herself at him from the other side of the room?

Declawing is absolutely barbaric!

Of course, he could take some time to make friends with her again, by offering her treats, etc. allowing her to approach him when she is ready for fussing, etc.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Haloe said:


> I've told that to my dad before, but he doesn't care. He wants to stop getting scratched to where it draws blood. I've recommended to him that we just get her nails capped instead, but I don't think he likes that idea.


It seems like your dad is intent on declawing - so as he is a stupid ignorant man I would suggest you rehome your cat to someone who wont mutilate her, before it's too late.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Haloe said:


> I've told that to my dad before, but he doesn't care. He wants to stop getting scratched to where it draws blood. I've recommended to him that we just get her nails capped instead, but I don't think he likes that idea.


Have you explained to your dad that if your cat has her claws amputated she will start biting him to push him away? What do you suppose he will do then - have all her front teeth removed? Poor cat, I feel so sorry for her.

Or perhaps he will decide her life is worth nothing and have her euthanised? A cat's life is cheap in some countries.

Your dad does not sound like an animal lover, as he has no respect for your cat's needs. So he shouldn't have a pet. I agree with Cookieandme it would be best to re-home your cat before your dad harms her.

You sound like a caring person. I beg you, please don't sit back and let your dad get away with abusing your cat. I appreciate you may be a young person, still in school or college, but you can pick up the phone and 
report your dad anonymously to the ASPCA, and ask them to find a new home for your cat. Please do it?

EDIT - Incidentally what justification could he possibly have for refusing to have her claws capped with little stick on covers?? My suspicion is that he wants to punish your cat because he resents the fact she is no longer so attached to him as before. There are some men whose pride is wounded if even the household pet does not worship the ground they walk on.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with the above - rehome your cat - if your dad declaws her he will end up being bitten instead and that is going to draw an awful lot more blood then. ANd then will he have all her teeth taken out? 

If he can't adjust his behaviour to leave the cat alone and is willing to have a barbaric operation performed on her just so she doesn't scratch him (she will still be aggressive - but more so) then he doesn't deserve to have her.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Declawing a euphemism for amputation, it is mutilation, pure and simple. It is excruciatingly painful to the cat. They do not pull out the nails, you know, _*they amputate the toes*_. It is evil. Like hacking off someone's fingers.

*It is strictly forbidden in nearly all civilized countries.*

If your dad really intends to have your poor cat's toes amputated, PLEASE rehome her to someone who will not torture her so.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Reminds me of the old Tommy Cooper gag.

Patient: "Doctor, can you help me? It really hurts when I do that.

Doctor: "Don't do that".


Ie, if the cat scratches your dad when he disturbs her in the afternoon why, FFS, does he just not leave the poor bloody cat alone in the afternoon.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Out of interest OP, what country are you in?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Satori said:


> Out of interest OP, what country are you in?


My guess was the USA


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> My guess was the USA


It would be interesting for a mod to check the ip address, just in case though


----------



## Haloe (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm from the United States. It is not illegal or forbidden here.

I didn't intend for this thread to turn into a lecture about the wrongfulness of getting a cat declawed. I already know how it works, and I know it's wrong. I too, disagree with it. 

That's why I made this thread- so I could help my cat to be less aggressive. But so far none of you have been helpful in the original issue at hand.


----------



## profx (Apr 29, 2011)

Wait till you get to the vet and see what he/she says. We will be able to help you a lot more if you wait till we can know if she is ill or not


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Haloe said:


> I'm from the United States. It is not illegal or forbidden here.
> 
> I didn't intend for this thread to turn into a lecture about the wrongfulness of getting a cat declawed. I already know how it works, and I know it's wrong. I too, disagree with it.
> 
> That's why I made this thread- so I could help my cat to be less aggressive. But so far none of you have been helpful in the original issue at hand.


Not true. The issue at hand is that your Dad does not know how to treat a cat. That has been addressed.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Haloe said:


> I'm from the United States. It is not illegal or forbidden here.
> 
> I didn't intend for this thread to turn into a lecture about the wrongfulness of getting a cat declawed. I already know how it works, and I know it's wrong. I too, disagree with it.
> 
> That's why I made this thread- so I could help my cat to be less aggressive. But so far none of you have been helpful in the original issue at hand.


Haloe -- I am glad you have come back.

The fact is *cats always do things for a reason*. So we need to try and establish the reason why your cat is being aggressive, or we are never going to find a way to make her stop being this way.

Something is bothering her & causing her to be angry. Either it is due to a health issue, causing her pain or discomfort, or something in the household is upsetting her and causing her to lash out with her claws in defence of herself.

A possible health issue would need investigating by a vet, though if your cat has any physical symptoms you have noticed, then you could share your observations with us and we could comment.

But of course as we are not able to actually see the cat you would need to take the cat to a vet for an actual diagnosis of a health issue.

If the vet cannot find any apparent health problem, then we are left with the option her behaviour is caused by an environmental factor within the household. So it is a matter of becoming a detective, and trying to see life from your cat's point of view. Then you might get an inkling of what is upsetting her to the point she lashes out angrily at your dad.

You sound like a kind & caring person, who is concerned about your cat's happiness and wants to try and help her. But the thing is you mentioned your dad intends to have your poor cat's claws amputated, which does not exactly make your dad sound like an animal lover does it? 
Therefore I am sure you can see why I might then conclude he does NOT understand your cat's needs, or have her best interests at heart?

It is only then a short step for me from there to wondering if your dad might be the source of your cat's unhappiness and thus the reason she is being aggressive towards him.

But of course I may be totally wrong, and it could be something entirely different upsetting your cat. She might be misdirecting her anger towards your dad, though that kind of thing is not usually restricted to one person all the time, unless he is the only person who has constant contact with her.

I wonder if you could do a bit more detective work -- observe your cat closely for several days, and see if you can pick up any more clues that might give us more insight into possible reasons for her angry behaviour.

Watch how she is on her litter box -- are there any signs of anxiety, or straining etc? Does her butt look sore?

Is she eating well? Does she eat dry food or canned food?

If nothing else becomes apparent, then I strongly recommend first, a visit to the vet to check your cat's health. And then if her health is clear bringing in a pet behaviourist for advice.

Your vet will be able to give you the name of a good pet behaviourist. They will come to your home and observe your cat in their own environment, which will enable them to get a good idea of what is the problem. They will then give you a plan of action as to how to solve the problem. You may only need one visit from the behaviourist, and it will be well worth the investment if you want your kitty to be happy again.

Please try and get your dad to see this is the best course of action. If he has any fondness for your kitty he should at least give her this chance.

In any case, amputating a kitty's claws when she is scratching in anger is not addressing the problem, it really isn't. I am sure you can see this, and I hope you can get your dad to see this too. All that will happen is kitty will be even more angry afterwards (from the misery of chronic pain in her feet) and likely to be even more aggressive, e.g. biting viciously. I am sure you do not want this to happen, and neither do I. So please, if there is any other help or advice we can give you to avoid such a thing happening, please let us know


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Haloe said:


> I'm from the United States. It is not illegal or forbidden here.
> 
> I didn't intend for this thread to turn into a lecture about the wrongfulness of getting a cat declawed. I already know how it works, and I know it's wrong. I too, disagree with it.
> 
> That's why I made this thread- so I could help my cat to be less aggressive. But so far none of you have been helpful in the original issue at hand.


That isn't true..
Maybe you hoped for a straightforward answer, like: tell her no, or spray her with water, or something like that. But unfortunately, your situation has no such easy solutions. Like several people have already remarked, your cat is being spooked by something, so that something needs to be assessed and changed.

You have been advised with respect to tthe possible reasons behind your cat's behaviour, which only you can verify, as we cannot see your cat or her interactions with your dad. But the fact she singles him out suggests he is upsetting her in some way, and if so, there is only one thing that will stop it, and that is if your dad stops the behaviour that upsets her.
If you cannot find out what triggers her aggression, you would need a cat behaviourist to come in and observe the situation.

And if she behaves like this because she is ill, only a vet can help you.

I am sorry if we have upset you, but over here in Europe, declawing is illegal, and we tend to get very upset if someone mentions a cat being at risk of being declawed.

In fact, it would only make her worse.
I mentioned Jackson Galaxy, the cat whisperer from the TV show My Cat from Hell. I don't think the people that feature in his shows pay for his help, so there is always that option.

One of the most impressive episodes of that show dealt with a declawed cat who was peeing and pooing all over the house.
In this case, he had to cure the cat of a full-blown neurosis.

The poor cat had been declawed by the previous owner and changed owners 5 times within a year, because she refused to use the litter tray. She did like to use newspapers for litter, though.

This lady she was with now, however, was determined not to get rid of her like everyone else, but to help her. So she called in the help of Jackson.
He finally figured out she had been traumatized by the pain in her poor paws when first using the litter tray after declawing, and had refused to use it ever since, due to this association.

So they first started putting a plank with newspapers on top in the places she'd go, then put a very low rim on the plank, first on one side,, then a second, till it finally formed a litter tray. The next step was putting a real litter tray (an open one, as opposed to the hooded one she was used to) in the place she most frequently used, and then move it to the spot of her previous litter tray. They then used a little bit of very soft litter on top pf the newspapers, then a bit more, till she used a litter tray wit hactual cat litter again.

Jackson had broken the association of using a litter tray with pain. But it just goes to show how declawing can lead to far 'worse' behaviour than the original reason for decclawing.


----------



## lovemykittys (Jul 11, 2013)

Hiya, my little boy went through a stage of not likeing my husband, he was ok at first then decided he would swipe him every time he went past, especially when I was holding him. My husband just kept away for a while and now he goes to him for a cuddle and its like it never happened. I agree with someone else (sorry I read all the comments, cant remember who) in that he is growing up now and so his behaviour will naturally change. My little boy was the most affectionate cuddly little munchkin when he was a boy, now he has a lot of times where he just wants to be alone and if I try and pet him he gets the hump so I just let him come to me now. He still enjoys a cuddle and is very affectionate but when he wants to. Additionally if your dad is getting the hump then he may be picking up on that, tell everybody to leave him alone, when he wants to interact with people he will let them know- let him be the decider not your dad or other people. Cats are very independent and right now your cats going through the teenage years I believe so he will be extra touchy with it lol.


----------



## Skatkatzbengals (Aug 5, 2013)

There are things in the uk I can't think of their name but they cover the cats claws you glue them on, and they come off as the nail sheds. Don't no how good they are but may be a idea that you could try and maybe she will come round to your dad again in time  as she's a indoor cat she shouldn't need her claws as a protection thing but I wouldn't have any cat declawed personally


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Haloe said:


> I'm from the United States. It is not illegal or forbidden here.


But it's getting there, declawing was made illegal in West Hollywood back in 2003, with the whole state of California following in 2004.
Since then 7 other cities have banned declawing.

I think you're dads work smell has a lot to do with the change in behaviour, something as simple as showering and changing clothes could help a lot.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Someone posted this photo on another site of a declawed cat (makes me feel sick) - do you want to show your dad and ask him does he really want to maim your pet? 

You obviously love your cat very much and trying to do your best for her so please do your utmost to talk your dad out of what is tantamount to animal abuse.

Good luck.


----------

